# welder question  110V



## porthos (Dec 29, 2018)

thinking about getting one for small jobs. what is the disadvantage vs. 220v?  would it be just the penetration depth? anybody use one?


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2018)

If you are talking about a small wire feed welder, then I have found that my Lincoln 120V meets most of my needs.  It will weld 1/4 inch material in a single pass and does a pretty good job on 1/2'' material with multiple passes.  There are times that I wish I had a 240V machine, but I do have my big Miller stick welder for heavier stuff.


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2018)

I also have a Lincoln 110v Mig and bought it for use on small structural steel stuff - 1/8" wall square tubing, pipe, etc. It was especially useful to make a lot of stands, benches and so on. Works fine for my simple needs. I've done 3/8 and 1/2" steel with multiple passes, no problems. My journeyman welder friend tells me my welds are solid and good enough, which is good enough for me.


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 29, 2018)

Welding equipment for use by the general population is produced using voltages considered safe. Often less then 50 volts.
Therefore the operating voltage is far less then the input voltage, a 480 volt input machine welds at less then 50 volts.
The current is what limits small machines. 
A household power system will easily supply the voltage yet not the current required.
Ohm's law


----------



## porthos (Dec 29, 2018)

i'm referring to a 110v stick welder.  and, P. Waller you're talking waaay above  my electrical I.Q.  for some reason anything that pertains to electrical issues passes thru my head without slowing down


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2018)

porthos said:


> i'm referring to a 110v stick welder.




In that case, no, I would not buy a 120V stick welder.  If you want an inexpensive stick welder then the old Lincoln tombstone welder would be my first choice.  They've been around for over 50 years and I think they still make them.  They are 240V.  I have seen them used for around $100.

Here is one not too far from you. https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/d/freedom-lincoln-ac-welder/6775552909.html


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 29, 2018)

porthos said:


> i'm referring to a 110v stick welder.  and, P. Waller you're talking waaay above  my electrical I.Q.  for some reason anything that pertains to electrical issues passes thru my head without slowing down


A 110 V arc welder does not operate at 110 volts on the output side, more likely 25 volts or less.
If you supply a welding machine with 575 volts or 110 volts the output voltage of 25 or less remains the same as seen here with the classic Lincoln cube arc welder, 25 V output 
https://m.lincolnelectric.com/assets/global/Products/K1297/e260.pdf
The output voltage remains the same, what do you gain by increasing the input?


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2018)

P. Waller said:


> A 110 V arc welder does not operate at 110 volts on the output side, more likely 25 volts or less.
> If you supply a welding machine with 575 volts or 110 volts the output voltage of 25 or less remains the same as seen here with the classic Lincoln cube arc welder, 25 V output
> https://m.lincolnelectric.com/assets/global/Products/K1297/e260.pdf
> The output voltage remains the same, what do you gain by increasing the input?



I guess you could run a 225 amp welder on 120V, but the primary side would be in the 100 amp range.  Not very common for a 120V circuit, normally limited to 20 amps in most applications. For higher current applications it is more common to supply the primary with higher voltage.

Also, the 120V stick welders are very light duty and are normally limited to a 15 amp input which seriously limits the output welding current capability, normally in the <50 amp range with a very low arc voltage.  OK for light sheet metal, but not very useful as a general use shop welder.  You would be better off to series a couple of car batteries together and weld with that.


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 29, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> I guess you could run a 225 amp welder on 120V, but the primary side would be in the 100 amp range.  Not very common for a 120V circuit, normally limited to 20 amps in most applications. For higher current applications it is more common to supply the primary with higher voltage.
> 
> Also, the 120V stick welders are very light duty and are normally limited to a 15 amp input which seriously limits the output welding current capability, normally in the <50 amp range with a very low arc voltage.  OK for light sheet metal, but not very useful as a general use shop welder.  You would be better off to series a couple of car batteries together and weld with that.


Exactly, many people do not understand the relationship between voltage and current.


----------



## JRP (Dec 29, 2018)

Porthos, it's all about amps, which is something if you are going to weld you need to wrap your head around.  As a general rule of thumb, you need one amp per thousands of material thickness (I think this mostly for steels).  This means about 125 amps for 1/8 material.  Welders work by taking household power and converting it to a high amperage with lower voltage.  My welder will put out 125 amps using about 15 volts.  To convert this back to house voltage you multiply volts times amps, so 125 amps times 15 volts is 1875 watts.  Now you can convert this to house hold current by dividing by 120 volts, which will give you about 15.65 amps.  For any welder you are looking at you should be able to find the rated amps/voltages it will work at and can see if your breaker is big enough for the material you want to weld.  The 1 amp per thousands is for a single pass weld, so as others have said you can weld thicker material by putting on a bevel and doing multiple passes.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 29, 2018)

Not really a welder, though I can (and do) weld when the occasion arises. 

A 120 Volt welder would work, *IF*  you had a circuit that would carry it. I use a Lincoln 225 Amp on 240 volts. Basically on a range plug, although I seldom use the full capacity of the circuit. The few dollars saved with a low voltage welder machine will probably get eaten up by installing the necessary higher capacity 120 volt circuit. And unless you're a "Journeyman" electrician, that ain't cheap. Go with at least a low end welder like the Lincoln. More machine if you can justify it. BTW, the open circuit output voltage where I usually weld is around ~30 volts.


----------



## tq60 (Dec 30, 2018)

BTDT...

Had a 120 volt stick welder and it was a pain to use.

Very limited stick selection as the available current is limited so starting an arc and maintaining it are difficult. 

A 120 volt wire welder on the other hand will get the job done.

We picked up a made in Poland Lincoln that the Lincoln rep denied they built until we showed th eddm a photo.

Was bad switch that we fixed but for 10 bucks....

It welds small stuff as well as the 185 and flux core wire does better with not spotless steel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## minsk (Jan 1, 2019)

porthos, 
i have the Lincoln 210mp. it does both 110 and 220. i have not used 220 yet with it..but i do use 75/25 gas mix...it also has really nice controls. It is the perfect welder for a newbie. the controls let you pick what metal you are welding  the the machine basically does there rest. it is also astick welder  and can be used for tig. the dig  cannot do aluminum tho...and does not come with the equipment for tig..that is extra. get a welder you will love it.


----------



## minsk (Jan 1, 2019)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Not really a welder, though I can (and do) weld when the occasion arises.
> 
> A 120 Volt welder would work, *IF*  you had a circuit that would carry it. I use a Lincoln 225 Amp on 240 volts. Basically on a range plug, although I seldom use the full capacity of the circuit. The few dollars saved with a low voltage welder machine will probably get eaten up by installing the necessary higher capacity 120 volt circuit. And unless you're a "Journeyman" electrician, that ain't cheap. Go with at least a low end welder like the Lincoln. More machine if you can justify it. BTW, the open circuit output voltage where I usually weld is around ~30 volts.



this is a really good point. also if you do stick with low voltage...make sure you have at least a 20 amp breaker on that line.


----------



## minsk (Jan 1, 2019)

JRP said:


> Porthos, it's all about amps, which is something if you are going to weld you need to wrap your head around.  As a general rule of thumb, you need one amp per thousands of material thickness (I think this mostly for steels).  This means about 125 amps for 1/8 material.  Welders work by taking household power and converting it to a high amperage with lower voltage.  My welder will put out 125 amps using about 15 volts.  To convert this back to house voltage you multiply volts times amps, so 125 amps times 15 volts is 1875 watts.  Now you can convert this to house hold current by dividing by 120 volts, which will give you about 15.65 amps.  For any welder you are looking at you should be able to find the rated amps/voltages it will work at and can see if your breaker is big enough for the material you want to weld.  The 1 amp per thousands is for a single pass weld, so as others have said you can weld thicker material by putting on a bevel and doing multiple passes.


 great explanation.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 2, 2019)

The transformers and electronics on the newest small welders are nothing short of amazing.  I have to move my TIG welder with a shop crane, and it barely manages it.  Today, you can get the same weld capacity as my beast in a suitcase-sized package.  Or, put another way, small welders are more powerful and more capable than ever.  Go down to your Miller dealer and see what kind of special they can give you.  The versatile small-and-light machines may do everything you expect to be able to do.  This shining endorsement does not apply to China welders or Lincolns.  (okay, some stinkin' Lincolns are good too.)


----------

